# My CZ75BD 9mm



## Gunz1962 (Mar 14, 2009)

My new CZ75BD. I've added Hougue Grips with Hougue (Standard Head) Grip Screws. I whited in the engraving on the slide, thought it added a lot to visual of the gun. The gun is one of the most accurate weapons I've ever owned. Enjoy!
The knife is a Kershaw (Ken Onion Series) Vapor II


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh that whiting is niiice! How exactly did you go about that? Careful white-out procedures?


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Buffal0 said:


> Oh that whiting is niiice! How exactly did you go about that? Careful white-out procedures?


I believe the method used here was the method of heating the pistol (carefully and mildly) with a torch or heat gun and flowing white crayon wax into the engravings. You use plastic scrapers and cleaning solution to remove the excess. It's temporary but looks great!


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Pistolero said:


> I believe the method used here was the method of heating the pistol (carefully and mildly) with a torch or heat gun and flowing white crayon wax into the engravings. You use plastic scrapers and cleaning solution to remove the excess. It's temporary but looks great!


Ooo la la. That is nifty! Hmmm.... Could you use plastics instead of crayon? That would make it a tad more permanent... the excess however would be a problem


----------



## Gunz1962 (Mar 14, 2009)

It was real easy. I followed the exact directions for the following LINK but instead of using a China Marker I used an Elmers Painters Pen (It's called just Painters) Bought mine at WalMart in the Art/Crafts section. The tips come in different thicknesses. I used "Fine" just don't get messy and make sure you use a WHITE Clean T-Shirt and don't use the same spot for anything on that shirt when cleaning or whiping paint off. DO NOT LET THE PAINT DRY BEFORE WIPING IT OFF!!! I also used DeNatured Alcohol for the whole process. KEEP THE T-SHIRT TIGHT AGAINST YOU FINGER AT ALL TIMES AND DON'T LET THE PAINT SIT VERY LONG. Use a buffing motion scimming over the letters not rubbing into them. Keep using a clean alcohol damp movement until the metal around letters are clean. Let dry and repeat paint part of process again to ensure letter fill.
http://www.memorableplaces.com/m1garand/whitelettering/whiteletteringstep1.html
Any questions feel free to e-mail me. Just remember when cleaning the paint just dampen your T-shirt with Alcohol don't make it real wet or you will flush the paint from the letters.
CLEAN THE LETTERS REAL GOOD! The alcohol does NOT hurt the gun finish. I have NEVER done this in my life this was my first and I found it to be very easy.


----------



## Buffal0 (Mar 17, 2009)

Gunz1962 said:


> It was real easy. I followed the exact directions for the following LINK but instead of using a China Marker I used an Elmers Painters Pen (It's called just Painters) Bought mine at WalMart in the Art/Crafts section. The tips come in different thicknesses. I used "Fine" just don't get messy and make sure you use a WHITE Clean T-Shirt and don't use the same spot for anything on that shirt when cleaning or whiping paint off. DO NOT LET THE PAINT DRY BEFORE WIPING IT OFF!!! I also used DeNatured Alcohol for the whole process. KEEP THE T-SHIRT TIGHT AGAINST YOU FINGER AT ALL TIMES AND DON'T LET THE PAINT SIT VERY LONG. Use a buffing motion scimming over the letters not rubbing into them. Keep using a clean alcohol damp movement until the metal around letters are clean. Let dry and repeat paint part of process again to ensure letter fill.
> http://www.memorableplaces.com/m1gar...ringstep1.html
> Any questions feel free to e-mail me. Just remember when cleaning the paint just dampen your T-shirt with Alcohol don't make it real wet or you will flush the paint from the letters.
> CLEAN THE LETTERS REAL GOOD! The alcohol does NOT hurt the gun finish. I have NEVER done this in my life this was my first and I found it to be very easy.


Bad link (404 error -_____-), but from how you explained it it doesn't sound too hard. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Gunz1962 (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is the link again. This is a forum problem with how it's posting. The site is www. Memorableplaces.com/m1garand and just look for the "Whiting in Lettering section of site.

http://www.memorableplaces.com/m1garand/whitelettering/whiteletteringstep1.html


----------

